# mh



## tractormamma (Nov 30, 2003)

Is massey harris talks allowed on the mf forum?


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Sure it is. If you have a question, ask away. Someone will try to help.....


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

*Go right ahead*

You can ask away and someone will try to answer.



Andy maybe we need to add MH and Ferguson to the Massey Forum.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

do you have A massey Harris if so lets c it


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:argue: 

It ought to be simple enough to just change the forum title to [MASSEY-HARRIS/FERGUSON]


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*tractormama*

lets c you MH l like MH the best what model is it l have a MH 20


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

fixed

Andy


----------

